
Sen. Rand Paul Has Tested Positive for the Coronavirus - Willson50
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/03/22/819840467/sen-rand-paul-has-tested-positive-for-the-coronavirus
======
jrs235
Yesterday Pence said:. "Don't get a test if you don't have symptoms." Two
minutes later: "My wife and I will be taking the test this afternoon." He
appears to not have symptoms. If he thought he has it or might have symptoms
he shouldn't be standing at the podium 2 feet from the President. Do as they
say not as they do apparently...

Add: four feet good, two feet better

------
chupa-chups
This is another demonstration of how (some) elected politicians are unable to
grasp reality.

Imagine the person at your workplace, who is liked by most people. Is that the
person which is most capable of deciding what should happen to steer the
community as a whole?

Most probably not.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22657717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22657717)

~~~
eesmith
Why limit it to "(some) elected politicians"? Isn't pretty much the entire
population at various times unable to grasp reality?

I certainly am, and I'm no politician. So why pick on elected politicians?

When you write "who is liked by most people", what does that mean?

Like for their leadership skills? Liked for their ability to help people one-
on-one? Liked for the homemade cookies they often bring to work?

Because "liked for their leadership skills" seems like a good reason to select
someone who will steer the workplace, at least for a while.

That's how, for example, some worker co-ops handle it - workers vote to select
the managers.

------
jmull
It’s worth noting that if he was a normal citizen there’s no way he’d have
been tested.

We’ve got a LOT of people wandering around with covid-19 who have no idea.

NY’s recent numbers are eye-popping, but it’s quite likely it’s because they
are testing a lot more than anyone else in the US, not because other places
don’t have the same level of cases.

~~~
cameldrv
I don't think so unfortunately. According to covidtracking.com, NY is getting
about 25% of its samples back positive, compared with 12% for CA. If they were
testing more intensively, you'd expect the positive rate to be lower.

I think that the tech companies doing WFH two weeks ago and locking down a
week ago are starting to show their great wisdom.

~~~
ardy42
> I think that the tech companies doing WFH two weeks ago and locking down a
> week ago are starting to show their great wisdom.

It wasn't just tech companies.

------
Mathnerd314
It could be a false positive, since he says he's feeling fine. Or it could not
be. No way to know without more meaningless tests.

